# ¿Distintos tipos de transformadores de FI para usar en un transmisor?



## mikeltb (Abr 23, 2010)

Hola,

voy hacer el siguiente circuito de Pablin,

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/audio220/index.htm

Pues bien, el documento dice:

_Notas:

En algunos transformadores de FI se incluye internamente el capacitor de 1nF, comprobarlo antes de soldar el capacitor previsto en el circuito.

_

En mi caso tengo un transformador de FI con capacitor integrado.
Si os fijais en el esquema, si yo omitiese el condensador las entradas del primario del trasformador de FI me quedaria cortocircuitado.

No creo que eso sea correcto. Qué opinais ?, y si sería incorrecto cual sería la conexión correcta ?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## crimson (Abr 23, 2010)

En este caso omitir está como sinónimo de quitar, te quedaría la bobina sin "resonancia" en ninguna frecuencia, lo que hace el capacitor en paralelo con una bobina es justamente resonar en una determinada frecuencia, o sea, un circuito sintonizado. Saludos C


----------



## mikeltb (Abr 23, 2010)

Gracias Crimson.

Alguna sugerencia, ¿ qué puedo hacer ? ¿ y si elimianria en el transmisor el condensador que esta en paralelo al transformador de FI  y pusiese una resistencia de 3k en paralelo como esta en el receptor,
de esta forma  ¿ si tendría la bobina con resonancia no ?
¿ puede tratarse de una errata en el esquema del transmisor ?


----------



## crimson (Abr 24, 2010)

Hola mikeltb, el transformador de FI normalmente resuena en 455KHz, lo que hacen aquí es agregarle capacidad para bajar su resonancia a 200KHz que es donde trabaja el integrado. Para saber algo más de la resonancia y cómo medirla te recomiendo leer este artículo:

http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=article&catid=34%3Aarticulos-tecnicos&id=57%3Aequipo-para-medicion-de-inductancias&option=com_content&Itemid=54
¿Vos ya tenés los transformadores? De ser así, ¿tenés forma de medir frecuencias, un frecuencímetro o un tester con medidor de frecuencia? De no ser así comentame que te explico la forma de hacerlo "aperiódico" (sin resonancia). Saludos C


----------



## mikeltb (Abr 24, 2010)

Gracias Crimson,

Pues yo creo ya me has sacado de dudas, el condensador en paralelo es para bajar los 455 KHz a 200 KHz que creo haber leido que este circuito trabaja a la frecuencia de los 200 KHz.

El transformador FI que he pedido es de 455 Khz, dejaré el capacitor como está.

De todas maneras veremos como trabaja este circuito una vez montado.

Leeré el articulo que me recomiendas.


----------



## mikeltb (May 3, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Hola mikeltb, el transformador de FI normalmente resuena en 455KHz, lo que hacen aquí es agregarle capacidad para bajar su resonancia a 200KHz que es donde trabaja el integrado. Para saber algo más de la resonancia y cómo medirla te recomiendo leer este artículo:
> 
> http://www.lu3dy.org.ar/index.php?view=article&catid=34%3Aarticulos-tecnicos&id=57%3Aequipo-para-medicion-de-inductancias&option=com_content&Itemid=54
> ¿Vos ya tenés los transformadores? De ser así, ¿tenés forma de medir frecuencias, un frecuencímetro o un tester con medidor de frecuencia? De no ser así comentame que te explico la forma de hacerlo "aperiódico" (sin resonancia). Saludos C



Hola Crimson,

me comentas que se puede medir la frecuencia de forma aperiodica, me puedes decir como ?


Gracias.


----------



## crimson (May 3, 2010)

Hola mikeltb, estás confundido, no es medir la frecuencia de forma aperiódica, es un sinsentido, como medir la luz de forma obscura. El asunto es enviar la señal del integrado a la línea de alimentación por medio de un transformador aperiódico, esto es, sin una frecuencia propia de resonancia. El oscilador trabaja en, digamos, 190KHz y manda la señal a la línea _sin pasar por un transformador resonante._
El tema es la recepción, ahí sí hay que poner algo que seleccione la frecuencia que manda el integrado y nada más, porque sino recibiríamos un montón de ruidos de las lámparas de bajo consumo, fuentes de PC y similares. Para esto se hace un filtro a la frecuencia de trabajo del integrado con dos inductancias comerciales, en este caso de 1MHy a las que se les pone en paralelo un capacitor de 680pF para que resuene en 190khZ. el asunto en tu circuito es reemplazar los transformadores de FI por toroides de fuente de PC o de luz bajo consumo bobinados como en el dibujo, 20 espiras de un lado y 5 del otro, para trabajar con baja impedancia en la línea de alimentación. No sé si fui claro, cualquier cosa repreguntame. Saludos C


----------



## mikeltb (May 3, 2010)

Muchas gracias Crimson por tu apoyo, no se como agradecertelo.

En principio quiero trabajar con los transformadores de FI que me he comprado en mouser.

En concreto tengo el modelo 42IF301-RC  que trabaja a 455 KHZ.

Hoy he terminado de ensamblar el circuito receptor y transmisor.
La verdad es que me he quedado bloqueado porque en la puesta a punto  del circuito me dice lo siguiente:

"Inicialmente hay que sintonizar los transformadores de FI para lo cual será necesario conectar a la red eléctrica tanto el emisor como el receptor. No es necesario conectar señal de audio a la entrada del emisor en esta fase de la calibración. Con un voltímetro de CA de alta impedancia (cualquiera digital sirve) medir la tensión presente en el secundario del transformador de FI del receptor e ir ajustando los núcleos de ferrita del hasta obtener la máxima lectura posible"

Lo puedeis ver  aqui
Tras seguir los pasos la maxima lectura que me da en el primario son unos 5 mV de CA y en el secundario no me da ninguna lectura.
Si desconecto  el transformador de FI en la salida de los condensadores de aislamiento tengo los 220v, el problema lo tengo en que cuando lo conecto al trafo de FI ( al primario ) me da esos pocos mV. Ajustando el trafo de FI, la lectura no varia en el secundario.
He probado con otro trafo de FI y el resultado es el mismo.
¿ Podria darse la posibilidad de que el patillaje del trafo lo tenga confundido ?.
Lo tengo conectado de la siguiente forma:

Primario: patillas 4 y 6
Secundario: patillas 1,2,3.         ver esquema 

Pregunta: si los dos condensadores de alto voltaje aíslan el transformador de la red eléctrica, porque deberia tener tensión en el primario ?? 


Muchísimas gracias.

A ver si lo hago funcionar, de ser asi me gustaria publicar todo el proyecto en esta web.


----------



## mikeltb (May 4, 2010)

Bueno, vamos avanzando. La duda del patillaje creo que esta bien porque lo he hecho funcionar un "poquito"

Este "poquito" quiere decir que en la salida del receptor oigo muy bajito con la ayuda de unos altavoces amplificados de PC.

Entiendo que el problema lo tengo en el amplificador ya que este "poquito" que oigo lo hace conectando el receptor desde cualquier punto de mi casa.

Ajustando los transformadores de FI puedo oir mas o menos distorsionado pero observo que la cosa va funcionando por lo que el tema de los trafos descartado.

Tengo que repasar la parte del amplificador porque tiene pinta de que sea eso.
¿ qué opinais ?


----------



## crimson (May 4, 2010)

Hola mikelb, lo que me parece es que los transformadores no están correctamente sintonizados a la frecuencia de trabajo. Si no están en sintonía provocan ese efecto de no mandar señal. Yo lo que haría es desconectar el secundario de T1 del transmisor (el que va a 220V) y mandarlo a una sonda detectora cuya salida va a un tester analógico, para poder ver con comodidad el desplazamiento de la aguja, con un digital se hace muy difícil. Tendría que haber un punto en que la aguja se  desplaza mucho y si seguís moviendo el tornillo de ajuste vuelve a caer. Si no encontrás este punto es que el transformador no está en sintonía, habría que ir agregando capacidad hasta encontrarlo, de lo contrario no creo que tengas éxito. Una vez sintonizado el primero se le agrega un capacitor similar al del receptor y se procede al ajuste como dice el texto. Saludos C


----------



## mikeltb (May 5, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Hola mikelb, lo que me parece es que los transformadores no están correctamente sintonizados a la frecuencia de trabajo. Si no están en sintonía provocan ese efecto de no mandar señal. Yo lo que haría es desconectar el secundario de T1 del transmisor (el que va a 220V) y mandarlo a una sonda detectora cuya salida va a un tester analógico, para poder ver con comodidad el desplazamiento de la aguja, con un digital se hace muy difícil. Tendría que haber un punto en que la aguja se  desplaza mucho y si seguís moviendo el tornillo de ajuste vuelve a caer. Si no encontrás este punto es que el transformador no está en sintonía, habría que ir agregando capacidad hasta encontrarlo, de lo contrario no creo que tengas éxito. Una vez sintonizado el primero se le agrega un capacitor similar al del receptor y se procede al ajuste como dice el texto. Saludos C



Gracias, asi lo haré.
Tengo que hacerme con un tester analogico. Ya te contaré.


----------



## crimson (May 6, 2010)

Hola mikeltb, estuve mirando bien el circuito y recordando algunas reparaciones de estos transmisores por onda portadora y te recomiendo los siguientes pasos: primero que nada hay que hacer que el transmisor y el receptor trabajen a la misma frecuencia. Para esto recomiendo unir la pata 3 del integrado transmisor con los diodos de entrada del receptor por medio de un capacitorcito de 100p más o menos. Las masas de ambas placas deben estar unidas también. Con esto eliminamos un problema, que es el de los transformadores. Hay que ajustar el preset de 10K del integrado receptor hasta escuchar las señales fuertes y sin distorsión. Como segundo paso habría que saber en qué frecuencia está trabajando el transmisor. Para esto sería útil un frecuencímetro, hay algunos multímetros digitales que lo incorporan, de lo contrario existe un modo indirecto, que es acercar un cable con la salida (pata 3) a la antena de una radio común de AM. Esto producirá interferencias que se repiten a intervalos regulares en el dial. Si hay una en 800KHz y otra en 1.000KHz y otra en 1,200KHz quiere decir que la frecuencia de trabajo del transmisor es de 200KHz. El tercer tema es hacer trabajar los transformadores en resonancia con el equipo. Para esto conviene armar un pequeño oscilador con un transistor común (tipo BC547) y conectar su salida como en el ejemplo anterior cerca de la antena de la radio e ir midiendo la frecuencia hasta que se aproxime a los 200KHz que habábamos antes, agregando capacidad hasta que esto ocurra. Te mando un dibujo explicativo. Saludos C


----------



## mikeltb (May 6, 2010)

crimson dijo:


> Hola mikeltb, estuve mirando bien el circuito y recordando algunas reparaciones de estos transmisores por onda portadora......



Crimson, eres un genio. De verdad que la prueba de acercar la radio me ha gustado jeje. 

Los dos primeros pasos los entiendo bien, 
¿ el tercero me comentas que es una forma de calcular el condensador necesario para poner en paralelo al primario del trafo de FI del receptor  ?.

Otra cosa, he contactado con un compatriota tuyo que hizo este proyecto para la universidad de Cordoba, me comenta que el resultado final es el mismo que el mio, que hay que conectar una etapa amplificadora de audio para que se oiga.

Recuerda que asi lo he hecho yo pero con ayuda de altavoces amplificados para PC, de este modo oigo el sonido en el receptor sin ninguna distorsión, eso sí, con el volumen de entrada del emisor casi al mínimo porque como pase de 1/4 de recorrido del potenciometro de 10K se distorsiona.

Había pensado en conectar a la salida del receptor un amplificador con un TDA2050, pero antes quiero realizar las pruebas que me comentas para a ver si gano señal.

Por cierto, el propósito de este proyecto es montarme un "hilo musical" por la casa sin necesidad de cableados, unicamente la portadora de la línea electrica de 220v.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, genio.

Otra cosa más,  en el audio percibo una pequeña señal de "siseo" ( el que hacen las radios ) a medida que alejo el receptor del emisor. ¿ Existe algún tipo de filtro para eliminar este ruido ? Supongo que este ruido lo genera los aparatos electricos del hogar.

Crimson, este fin de semana haré las pruebas  para que ambas placas trabajen a la misma frecuencia.

De verdad, quedo muy agradecido de la buena gente que hay por este foro.
Felicidades.

Supongo que algún dia podré ayudar a alguien en este mundo de la electronica, aunque soy informático estudié electronica industrial ( soy de 0 y 1 pero más bien 0) pero de esto ya hace 15 años.


----------



## crimson (May 7, 2010)

Hola mikeltb, es que cuando juntás años cambiás pelos por mañas... El tema de escuchar la frecuencia en laradio es viejo, antes de la era digital los transceptores de radioaficionado traían "calibradores de banda", inyectaban una señal con un cristal de 100KCs y entonces sabías dónde empezaba exactamente la banda, porque tenías pitidos en 3.500Kcs, 3600Kcs, 3700Kcs y así hasta 30Mc. El tema de la resonancia del transformador de FI es la siguiente: el dibujito que viste con el transistor es un oscilador universal, esto es, leconectás una inductancia y una capacidad y se larga a oscilar, esto en la frecuencia que le corresponda por los valores de L y C que tengas. Si conectás un trafo de FI te va a oscilar más o menos en 455KHz. Si le agregás capacidad en paralelo la frecuencia va a ir bajando. El circuito que estás haciendo trabaja en 200KHz más o menos, así que hay que ir agregando capacidad externa al transformador de FI hasta lograr que oscile cerca de los 200HKz, luego, con un ajuste del tornillo queda OK. Con respecto al Foro, te diría que es excelente, hay muchísima gente *que sabe realmente mucho* y está siempre dispuesta a darte una mano y compartir experiencias. Saludos C


----------



## mikeltb (May 7, 2010)

Un apunte que no he indicado pero que espero que no tenga nada que ver.

En este circuito he sustituido la FA de +-15V por una fuente hecha con un trafo de 12 V 2,8 VA, añadiendo el puente de diodos para sacar el negativo y el estabilizador de tensión.

Supongo que este cambio no tiene nada que ver con un mal funcionamiento del circuito.

Con este cambio y un estabilizador de tensión 7812 obtengo los 12v que me piden pero veo necesario que alguien me de una opinion. Gracias.


----------



## mikeltb (May 21, 2010)

Pues esto esta casi al 100%. siguiendo los consejos de Crimson y haciendo alguna modificación en el circuito de Pablin lo he hecho funcionar añadiendo un amplificador de 10+10w.
Se oye sin distorsión con un sonido bastante claro.
El problema que le veo, es que no termino de quitar ese sonido de fondo como si de una radio se tratara. Aquí no sé que puedo hacer.
Un dato que puedo añadir es que si quito la entrada de audio del emisor oigo el ruido de radio con la misma fuerza en el receptor que con audio.

En el circuito de Pablin he hecho el siguiente cambio:
He cambiado la patilla 6 por 9 del LM565, no tiene ningun sentido, lo descubrí por casualidad pero haciendo este cambio se oye, usando la patilla 6 como salida no se oye nada.

Ya solo me queda eliminar ese ruido molesto "efecto radio".


----------



## mikeltb (May 23, 2010)

Puede que no haya sido claro indicando el problema que tengo cuando digo "efecto radio",
lo que quiero decir es que ese ruido que se oye es como cuando una emisora esta mal sintonizada.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chaser (Feb 28, 2013)

hola que tal me interesa este tema, porque empiezo a realizar este circuito por lo cual les preguntare si realmente funciona bien o no se resolcio la duda?? gracias


----------

